# Casting Reality Series: Survival Experts



## fjproductions (Sep 14, 2016)

Survival Experts,

Are you the ultimate outdoorsman? Can you feed yourself in the wild? Build a log cabin? Grow your own food? If you think that you are the MacGyver of the outdoors, have extreme tenacity, unmatched subsistence skills, and are looking to embark on the experience of a lifetime, WE WANT YOU!

We're casting people for a bold new television survival existence show for a major cable TV network. If you think that you have the endurance to conquer the wild&#8230; then, we want to hear from you this week!

Send us your name, age, picture, contact info, location and a description of your expertise. All submissions should be sent to [removed] BY September 30th.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

How much money are you paying ? If I don't get paid there's no reason for me to apply.


----------



## fjproductions (Sep 14, 2016)

Those that are cast will of course be compensated financially for their participation.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fjproductions said:


> Survival Experts,
> 
> Are you the ultimate outdoorsman? Can you feed yourself in the wild? Build a log cabin? Grow your own food? If you think that you are the MacGyver of the outdoors, have extreme tenacity, unmatched subsistence skills, and are looking to embark on the experience of a lifetime, WE WANT YOU!
> 
> ...


I am your Man!

Contact info:Will2 
My pic and other is available here at PF.net
My expertise? laying low, talking smack, writing convoluted blogs, and getting kicked out and banned from forums and even whole countries (working on my first continent now)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ultimate outdoorsman that can build log cabin? Mcgyver is a wuss... Hell I'll build you a two bedroom condo if you want.... with a two car garage....


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I am your Man!
> 
> Contact info:Will2
> My pic and other is available here at PF.net
> My expertise? laying low, talking smack, writing convoluted blogs, and getting kicked out and banned from forums and even whole countries (working on my first continent now)


Ok @Cricket , just wait a for couple more posts from @A Watchman


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

“Stop, I say stop it boy, you’re doin’ alot of choppin’ but no chips are flyin’


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It depends on your concept of reality!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I will not send you anything.
You send me all the info, time, place, rules, compensation, perks, insurance info. etc.
If interested, a reply will follow.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> "Stop, I say stop it boy, you're doin' alot of choppin' but no chips are flyin'


Now can I scratch this itch on my trigger finger, please? :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What in the world took you so long Cricket?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> What in the world took you so long Cricket?


I feel so much better now. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Too late. Done sent a pic of a Leggo cabin I built with my own hands.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If accepted can we place real heads on Slippy Pikes??


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As much crap as they get from this site, you figure they would have learned their lesson smh


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Darn it I didn't get the email address so I could send them some pictures and my resume. I could be rich and famous and have Robin Leach interview me. I am going to cry now.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

fry the scammer .


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

I can do all of that and more, I just don't want to right now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Darn it I didn't get the email address so I could send them some pictures and my resume. I could be rich and famous and have Robin Leach interview me. I am going to cry now.


And I could have told my grandchildren: "I knew her before she was famous"


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I am your Man!
> 
> Contact info:Will2
> My pic and other is available here at PF.net
> My expertise? laying low, talking smack, writing convoluted blogs, and getting kicked out and banned from forums and even whole countries (working on my first continent now)


That is some funny Sh*t! If only Will2 were here to enjoy it. No, then again he would just threaten to sue.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> That is some funny Sh*t! If only Will2 were here to enjoy it. No, then again he would just threaten to sue.


I think Will2 would have made a perfect person for that show. He would have been in his element.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Now can I scratch this itch on my trigger finger, please? :vs_laugh:


If we are going to go show business and theatrical, and all, please allow me to push the envelope just a bit....

What was it that Arlo Guthrie said?

Oh yeah...

And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill. I mean, I wanna, I
wanna kill. Kill. I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and
guts and veins in my teeth. Eat dead, burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill,
KILL, KILL." And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL," and
he started jumpin up and down with me and we was both jumping up and down
yelling, "KILL, KILL." And the Sergeant came over, pinned a medal on me,
sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy." - Alice's Restaurant Massacre Lyrics

Oh Yea... Kill it any time your finger is ready Cricket....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ Hmmm, musta missed that one somewhere along the way.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ Hmmm, musta missed that one somewhere along the way.


Possibly to young...

Not necessarily a bad thing, trust me...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Perception is reality, they edit so heavy anyone could be a mountain man. jmo. I wonder at times, how many times bear grills or the others have had retakes? Why not for once film straight through just to see how special they are.


----------

